# Harvard Fall 2012 - October 6, 2012



## Tim Reynolds (Aug 16, 2012)

http://union.cubingusa.com/harvardfall2012/index.php

I like the events lineup!


----------



## KCuber (Aug 16, 2012)

On my birthday 
Really hope i can go.


----------



## Skullush (Aug 16, 2012)

MultiBLD and 2 rounds of 3BLD...if only it wasn't so far away :/


----------



## Noahaha (Aug 16, 2012)

I like what I see! Hopefully I don't have a repeat of Harvard Spring 2012 in multi, or 3BLD for that matter.


----------



## Bob (Aug 16, 2012)

oh my


----------



## cityzach (Aug 16, 2012)

I wish I could go, but it's too far to go on a normal weekend


----------



## cubingandjazz (Aug 16, 2012)

Actually the following Monday is Columbus day. Also, I signed up, very excited for this competition!


----------



## Ninja Storm (Aug 16, 2012)

CSP is the week after, no way I could go to both without a ride to Harvard Dx


----------



## BlueDevil (Aug 16, 2012)

Am I interpreting this wrong, or does the bld cut-off require that you have a sub-4 _success_ in your first attempt?


----------



## jonlin (Aug 16, 2012)

BlueDevil said:


> Am I interpreting this wrong, or does the bld cut-off require that you have a sub-4 _success_ in your first attempt?



I dunno.
When I last competed in Harvard spring, They changed it to 10 minutes.


----------



## blackzabbathfan (Aug 16, 2012)

Oh cool. Love the event lineup. I might be able to go.


----------



## Bob (Sep 29, 2012)

In a conversation I had with Tim at Princeton, I was convinced to come to this competition. Therefore, this will (barring unforeseen circumstances) be my 100th competition.


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Oct 6, 2012)

Goals:

2x2: Sub6 average (set the bar low and never fail)
3x3: Sub15 average, sub13 single
OH: Sub 30 average, sub 25 single
4x4: Break my PBs, should be easy
5x5: Get an average, maybe?
3BLD: Success. After that, sub 2:30 success.
MBLD: 2/2 in less than 15 minutes.


----------



## cubingandjazz (Oct 6, 2012)

2x2: sub 6 and make final round
3x3: sub 25 average and sub 20 single
4x4: make cutoff and complete an average lol 
pyraminx: if they have it sub 10 single sub 11 average


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Oct 6, 2012)

JonnyWhoopes said:


> Goals:
> 
> 2x2: Sub6 average (set the bar low and never fail)
> 3x3: Sub15 average, sub13 single
> ...



2x2: Succeeded
3x3: Neither happened =\
4x4: I think I broke the average, but I'll have to wait till the results to remember my single.
5x5: Broke my personal bests, let alone get an average
OH: Got a 22 and a 25, but all the rest were above 35
BLD: Two successes on safety solves.
MBLD: 0/2, 10:xx.xx


----------



## Noahaha (Oct 6, 2012)

Best BLD was 58, but the day was not wasted because:
9/11 MBLD in 54:05
36 FMC
1:04 4x4 solve overall PB

Good day!


----------



## KCuber (Oct 6, 2012)

awesome day


----------



## brandbest1 (Oct 6, 2012)

Noahaha said:


> Best BLD was 58, but the day was not wasted because:
> *9/11 MBLD in 54:05*
> 36 FMC
> 1:04 4x4 solve overall PB
> ...



Awesome! What's your current pb?


----------



## Noahaha (Oct 7, 2012)

brandbest1 said:


> Awesome! What's your current pb?



9/10 in 41:4x


----------



## CubeLord (Oct 7, 2012)

whats 1st, second, and third for 3x3 BLD


----------



## Noahaha (Oct 7, 2012)

CubeLord said:


> whats 1st, second, and third for 3x3 BLD



First: Me

No one else got a success in the finals.


----------



## CubeLord (Oct 7, 2012)

What was the cutoff for the first round( what was the time of the last person to make the finals)


----------



## KCuber (Oct 7, 2012)

CubeLord said:


> What was the cutoff for the first round( what was the time of the last person to make the finals)


22.something


----------



## MirzaCubing (Oct 7, 2012)

Did Andy Tsao keep his Harvard win streak?


----------



## KCuber (Oct 7, 2012)

Did You Know....
-I got two sub-35 4x4 solves?
-Both were the last solve of an average, and both had the same sucky PLL?
-I +2'd a counting 37 in 4x4 final :fp?
-I did my last 5x5 solve with yau?
-I became color neutral for one solve in OH, and I got a 14.21?
-I got 3rd in 2x2 after not practicing in forever?
-I finally got a decent 3x3 average?
-I didn't have a blindfold for BLD so I used a t-shirt?
-I suck at BLD?
-I didn't tell anyone it was my birthday today?
-I thought that pyra was an event?
-I only practiced 4x4?
-Double Parity Sucks?


----------



## BlueDevil (Oct 7, 2012)

CubeLord said:


> What was the cutoff for the first round( what was the time of the last person to make the finals)



If you're talking about bld, it was 2:25.xy....... I missed finals by 4 seconds...


----------



## Bob (Oct 7, 2012)

lmao i got a 32 in fmc this week.


----------



## cuBerBruce (Oct 7, 2012)

It appears I must have left my Zhanchi somewhere. Just wondering if it was found by someone.


----------



## KCuber (Oct 9, 2012)

I think my 4x4 single is wrong, I got 34.41 not 34.40


----------



## Bob (Oct 9, 2012)

KCuber said:


> I think my 4x4 single is wrong, I got 34.41 not 34.40



Email [email protected]


----------

